# IESA HQ at UMAA Grand Opening



## armasblankas (Apr 7, 2007)

PRESS RELEASE 
Universal Martial Arts Academy 
info@umaacademy.com 

Grand Opening of the International 
Eskrima Serrada Headquarters at 
Universal Martial Arts Academy 
April 28, 2007 
1:15-3:00pm 

The International Eskrima Serrada Association (IESA) is pleased to announce the grand opening of its official headquarters at the Universal Martial Arts Academy (UMAA) in Oakland, CA., on April 28, 2007 at 1:15pm. 

IESA was founded in 1989 by Pangulong Guro Sultan Shaykh Uddin with the blessings of his teacher, the late Great Grandmaster Angel Cabales, founder of the art of Serrada.. IESA most directly represents the legacy of Great Grandmaster Cabales. 

Universal Martial Arts Academy was founded by Professor-Punong Guro James Hundon, and teaches a curriculum of Small Circle Jujitsu, Boxing, and Serrada, with aspects of other arts. 

UMAA is honored to accept the privilege of being the official headquarters of IESA. The affiliation of our two schools is an important development in the world of martial arts. The combination of knowledge and experience between schools will lead to exciting new developments and projects. 

Please join us to celebrate with live exhibitions of Serrada stickfighting, Capoeira, Small Circle Jujitsu and Silat. Refreshments will be provided. IESA founder Pangulong Guro Sultan Shaykh Uddin will make a special guest appearance. 

Date: April 28th, 2007 
Time: 1:15-3pm 
Place: Pitts' Martial Arts Academy 
3298 Lakeshore Avenue, Suite A 
Oakland, CA 94610 
Info: 415-671-2055/1-888-221-5462 
www.umaacademy.com 
www.myspace.com/umaacademy
Please RSVP because space is limited: 
beki@umaacademy.com


----------



## Carol (Apr 8, 2007)

Thannks for letiting us know!  Hope the grand opening goes well.  :asian:


----------

